# What compelled you to pick the species you did fyour fursona?



## M_Coon (May 26, 2013)

Just thought I'd ask even though I'm sure somone else ha already done so but I find this to be a good conversation starter omung us in the fandom. 
    My Frsona is a Raccoon and I chose that species becouse raccoons have played a big role in my life not only are they my favorite animals but they have seen me through somer seriousdysfuntion. I had some bad family problems growing up and when I was really young my best friend at the times's grandmother gave us each a stuffed animal there was a squeaky dragon and a simple looking racoon and from the moment I saw him I knew I had to have him and I was lucky becouse my friend had her eye on the dragon. I was five years old when I got Mecow (yes I named him after Meeko from pocahontas which is what first inspired my love of raccoons) and he was with me through all the shit I went through as a child whenever times got bad I had him. 
     Since then Raccoons ma special home for themselves in my heart I did a report on them for school and read about them I watched them whenever I could. I Sthave Mecow and feel that Racoons have always been a sort of guardian for me so it was only fitting that my fursona be one.


----------



## Aetius (May 26, 2013)

I fapped to them the most.


----------



## Drake Ukkonen (May 26, 2013)

I laugh like a hyena.


No really..


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (May 26, 2013)

Otter are my favourite animals. Nothing more than that.


----------



## M_Coon (May 26, 2013)

Drake Ukkonen said:


> I laugh like a hyena.
> 
> 
> No really..



That is...awesome!


----------



## ~OrionOtter~ (May 26, 2013)

I devour seafood every day, I love swimming, and....feesh.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 26, 2013)

There was a fox living around my house that I really liked observing.

Then I shot it.


----------



## Mighty_Mohawk_Monster (May 26, 2013)

Ever heard of Firebrand?

It's 'cuz of him


----------



## Vega (May 26, 2013)

I've liked wolves since I was a kid, simple as that.


----------



## Shaade (May 26, 2013)

Starfox.
My fursona started off as a black-furred Fox McCloud when I was about 12 years old, and i've never really had any desire to change species as i've only grown to love foxes more since then.


----------



## sparkle master (May 26, 2013)

Red XIII from the video game Final Fantasy 7 (also a few others before that)
Too bad he was feral though.  That caused a few years of confusion


----------



## benignBiotic (May 26, 2013)

Mighty_Mohawk_Monster said:


> Ever heard of Firebrand?
> 
> It's 'cuz of him


Hell yes.

I wanted to use an obscure species for the design challenge and to add some variety to the fandom. I like sloths a lot so I figured GOTTA GO SLOW.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (May 26, 2013)

Because an online quiz told me my inner spirit animal was a neckbeard.


----------



## Mentova (May 26, 2013)

Foxes are the best things ever and always will be. So of course I threw myself in with them because someone like me needs that.


----------



## Nashida (May 26, 2013)

Balto and the Lion King for both of them. I ended up getting the second fursona (the TLK one) created after my first art website decided characters should be from Africa if they wanted to be submitted to said art site. I've had Nisha since I was in middle school (around the time that weird sequel to Balto came out).


----------



## Sinkio_Vitrell (May 27, 2013)

It wasn't so easy for me to figure out what I wanted my fursona to be. 
I drifted around from a wolf to a rabbit and finally ended up with being a tiger.
I mean I thought they fit my personality at the time, but in the long run I feel most comfortable with the tiger.

I've always have had a fondness for wolves, and that's what lead me to make my original fursona as one.
Later on my mate convinced me that it was nothing like my personality and that I should reconsider my sona for something more suitable. We asked around to see what a few friends thought and they suggested rabbit (I stuck with it for about two years). Unfortunately I started to drift from that one as well, feeling like it didn't honestly personify me. The tiger quickly rose to my interest when I was poking around on SL and found an amazing skin. I've been stuck as a tiger for about two years now, and so far I'm enjoying it.


----------



## M_Coon (May 27, 2013)

~OrionOtter~ said:


> I devour seafood every day, I love swimming, and....feesh.



   I feel you there I just went to a new orental seafood buffet in my town erlier today it was amazing! :3



Gibby said:


> There was a fox living around my house that I really liked observing.
> 
> Then I shot it.



 you what? Thats awful unless it was eating your chickens or somthing but still you could have captured it in a cage trap and released it far away. yikes.



Sinkio_Vitrell said:


> It wasn't so easy for me to figure out what I wanted my fursona to be.
> I drifted around from a wolf to a rabbit and finally ended up with being a tiger.
> I mean I thought they fit my personality at the time, but in the long run I feel most comfortable with the tiger.
> 
> ...



  I'm glad you found one your truely feel fitting. My seccondary Fursona which was my primary one for a while was a Rabbit becouse some of my friends and one of their moms have called me "Bunny Rabbit" for a long time becouse they say I act like a rabbit and it fit but I wasn't truely satisfied and I felt it wasn't fair to the racoon which I loved far more.


----------



## Rigby (May 27, 2013)

Raccoons seem to speak to my inner being. They're short, kinda ugly, but in a way, cute. Generally, a misunderstood reject.

Also, do you know how little furry art there is of penguins? I _was_ a penguin, but when I realized there was a grand total of zero penguin pics, I ditched that sinking ship. There's tons of decent raccoon art out there.


----------



## M_Coon (May 27, 2013)

Rigby said:


> Raccoons seem to speak to my inner being. They're short, kinda ugly, but in a way, cute. Generally, a misunderstood reject.
> 
> Also, do you know how little furry art there is of penguins? I _was_ a penguin, but when I realized there was a grand total of zero penguin pics, I ditched that sinking ship. There's tons of decent raccoon art out there.



I agree misunderstood night dwellers I love them.


----------



## Seekrit (May 27, 2013)

My fursona, quite literally Hanna-Barbera's Secret Squirrel, was given to me by a user many years ago. I needed an avatar, he responded, and history was made.

Still waiting for their legal department to get back to me.


----------



## Inciatus (May 27, 2013)

I like horses (yes it was still a horse before it was this pony thing).


----------



## BouncyOtter (May 27, 2013)

I guess a combination of several things.  Swimming was a major part of life.  I looooove seafood.  I've always liked them because they are relatively intelligent animals, live in family units, are a bit goofy, etc, etc (just don't feel like typing more).


----------



## Lambor (May 27, 2013)

Well with me it's a mix of things, I've always played a Tauren in WoW and tend to get angry quick at times...
 Also Lambor has lambo in it = bull  (it's a play on my last name)
As with horse hmm.... no easier way to say it than that I like their private area


----------



## Kalmor (May 27, 2013)

Because dragons.

Nuff said.


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 27, 2013)

Because


----------



## Percy (May 27, 2013)

Cats are cute. My character is cute. It all works out. :3


----------



## F A N G (May 27, 2013)

Wolves are awesome, Can't tell it otherwise.


----------



## Symlus (May 27, 2013)

Because SERGAL. THEY ARE MORE AWESOME THAN STEVEN SEAGAL, AND THEY HAVE A STORY WITH WARS AND SHIT. AND FUCK I'M STUCK ON CAPS LOCK.


----------



## Seekrit (May 27, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> Because SERGAL. THEY ARE MORE AWESOME THAN STEVEN SEGAL, AND THEY HAVE A STORY WITH WARS AND SHIT. AND FUCK I'M STUCK ON CAPS LOCK.



Wait.

Sergal... Segal... :O

STEPHEN SERGAL SOMEONE MAKE THAT HAPPEN


----------



## Namba (May 27, 2013)

...What kind of question is this? Isn't it obvious? YOU CANNOT HOPE TO MATCH THE LEVEL OF AWESOME ACHIEVED BY RINGTAIL LEMURS


----------



## PapayaShark (May 27, 2013)

M_Coon said:


> you what? Thats awful unless it was eating your chickens or somthing but still you could have captured it in a cage trap and released it far away. yikes.



Boo hoo, its just a fucking fox, get over it :I 

I picked a tasmanian devil, because they fit my personality and looks perfectly. Just look at how adorable they are.


----------



## Fox_720B (May 27, 2013)

Something about foxes really fit me. They're one of my favorite animals, sure, but it just "felt right".


----------



## Duality Jack (May 27, 2013)

I did the good old spirit voyage deal. For shits and giggles. Amazing what quasi-legal substances and sleep/food dep does to your brain.


----------



## Seekrit (May 27, 2013)

Mokushi said:


> I did the good old spirit voyage deal. For shits and giggles. Amazing what quasi-legal substances and sleep/food dep does to your brain.



I had me a spirit quest too once. It was done with drums and meditation, best seminar ever. Wolf-me was a total dick :c


----------



## Harbinger (May 27, 2013)

I just thought the design of wolves seemed the best, and i like fluffy fur :3


----------



## DrDingo (May 27, 2013)

I just liked the fur colour, and I guess it's the same colour as my own hair. It's why I decided to use the natural colours and not dye the fur.


----------



## Hervor (May 27, 2013)

Everyday I see things in wolves that fit me (especially werewolves). One of them is because of their beauty.

End of story.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 27, 2013)

Because sergals are just so awesome and you can have decent amount of variation between them. Also their unique characteristics are rather appealing, like the head shape and the tail's fluffyness.
And of course it is not a wolf or a fox, so there's that.
overall..


----------



## PapayaShark (May 27, 2013)

Werewolf Fang said:


> Everyday I see things in wolves that fit me (especially werewolves). One of them is because of their beauty.
> 
> End of story.



And not to mention their poop and rotten carcass rolling <3


----------



## benignBiotic (May 27, 2013)

Rigby said:


> Also, do you know how little furry art there is of penguins? I _was_ a penguin, but when I realized there was a grand total of zero penguin pics, I ditched that sinking ship. There's tons of decent raccoon art out there.


What?! But penguins are awesome. You could have -started- the trend.


----------



## Heliophobic (May 27, 2013)

I just think skunks are cool.

I think avatar related had something to do with it too.


----------



## Zabrina (May 27, 2013)

Because no one's ever used wolves before! Aren't they the coolest animal ever!? Wolves, horray! So special and fuzzzzzzzyyyyyy! :V



â€‹Oh and owls are da bomb.


----------



## PsychicOtter (May 27, 2013)

Otters are the best.  They also rule the world.


----------



## Ji-Ji (May 27, 2013)

I have no clue. I like foxes, although if it were a few years ago it'd been a cat.
Foxes fit my personality more, they're quite cool creatures.
Robin hood was a fox, that's all the justification I need.


----------



## Rigby (May 27, 2013)

robin hood wasn't a fox


----------



## Ji-Ji (May 27, 2013)

Rigby said:


> robin hood wasn't a fox


http://dawnofthedad2010.files.wordpress.com/2011/05/robin-hood-fox.jpg

Don't kill my childhood or I'll salt n vinegar your rashes. If that fails to worsen them, there's chemicals I can find :V


----------



## Heliophobic (May 27, 2013)

Rigby said:


> robin hood wasn't a fox



Rigby wasn't a diaper fetishist.


----------



## Azimuth (May 27, 2013)

I'm not exactly sure what i am.

But i think im somewhere inbetween an otter and a bear. otter for the small size and bear for the fact i've a rather fuzzy belly and arms among other things >.>


----------



## M. LeRenard (May 27, 2013)

It was a long time ago... I honestly thought back then it was unusual to go with a red fox.  I'd grown up watching cartoons, you know, like Looney Tunes (no foxes), Ninja Turtles (no foxes), Tom and Jerry (obviously, no foxes).  I love both cats and dogs, you see, and so I thought foxes sort of looked like a cross between both (they've got dog faces, but they're small like cats and have cat-like eyes), so I split the difference and went with the fox.
Then a few weeks pass and I realize it was the most generic possible thing I could have ever picked.  For some reason I stuck with it.  Thinking about it now, though, I should have gone with the ringtail cat, because I have an affinity for the Nevada desert.  But I've stuck with red fox for something like 7 years now, so it seems a bit late to be changing it at this point.  That would just confuse everybody.


----------



## Hervor (May 27, 2013)

Werewolf Fang said:


> Everyday I see things in wolves that fit me (especially werewolves). One of them is because of their beauty.
> 
> End of story.


Including their best hunting.



PapayaShark said:


> And not to mention their poop and rotten carcass rolling <3


. . . . . .. . . . . . . . . . . ,.-â€˜â€. . . . . . . . . .``~.,
. . . . . . . .. . . . . .,.-â€. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .â€œ-.,
. . . . .. . . . . . ..,/. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . â€:,
. . . . . . . .. .,?. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .\,
. . . . . . . . . /. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,}
. . . . . . . . ./. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,:`^`.}
. . . . . . . ./. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,:â€. . . ./
. . . . . . .?. . . __. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . :`. . . ./
. . . . . . . /__.(. . .â€œ~-,_. . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,:`. . . .. ./
. . . . . . /(_. . â€~,_. . . ..â€œ~,_. . . . . . . . . .,:`. . . . _/
. . . .. .{.._$;_. . .â€=,_. . . .â€œ-,_. . . ,.-~-,}, .~â€; /. .. .}
. . .. . .((. . .*~_. . . .â€=-._. . .â€œ;,,./`. . /â€ . . . ./. .. ../
. . . .. . .\`~,. . ..â€œ~.,. . . . . . . . . ..`. . .}. . . . . . ../
. . . . . .(. ..`=-,,. . . .`. . . . . . . . . . . ..(. . . ;_,,-â€
. . . . . ../.`~,. . ..`-.. . . . . . . . . . . . . . ..\. . /\
. . . . . . \`~.*-,. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ..|,./.....\,__
,,_. . . . . }.>-._\. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .|. . . . . . ..`=~-,
. .. `=~-,_\_. . . `\,. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .\
. . . . . . . . . .`=~-,,.\,. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .\
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . `:,, . . . . . . . . . . . . . `\. . . . . . ..__
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .`=-,. . . . . . . . . .,%`>--==``
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . _\. . . . . ._,-%. . . ..`

Uh huh... Sure...


----------



## PsychicOtter (May 27, 2013)

Interesting and slightly topical:
http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/List_of_most_popular_phenotypes


----------



## Car Fox (May 27, 2013)

You and me are more alike than we think, PO.


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 27, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Rigby wasn't a diaper fetishist.


HAH!


----------



## M. LeRenard (May 27, 2013)

PsychicOtter said:


> Interesting and slightly topical:
> http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/List_of_most_popular_phenotypes



Yeah.  Number 1, bay-bee.


----------



## BigwiggingAround (May 27, 2013)

I just like the design of anthro rabbits. I also have big feet, long legs, and an overbite, so it sort of made sense.

I realize now that my cynical and bitter fursona (which is basically myself) makes the decision kind of funny/ironic, since rabbits usually denote cuteness and innocence.


----------



## Percy (May 27, 2013)

M. LeRenard said:


> Yeah.  Number 1, bay-bee.


I'm kind of interested to see percentages with that list. I'm curious to see what percentage of the fandom foxes and wolves take up. o_o


----------



## BigwiggingAround (May 27, 2013)

Percy said:


> I'm kind of interested to see percentages with that list. I'm curious to see what percentage of the fandom foxes and wolves take up. o_o


Foxes: 46%
Wolves: 44%
Everything Else: 10%
^verified with magic.


----------



## Percy (May 27, 2013)

BigwiggingAround said:


> Foxes: 46%
> Wolves: 44%
> Everything Else: 10%
> ^verified with magic.


Seems legit.


----------



## PsychicOtter (May 27, 2013)

Torsion Beam said:


> You and me are more alike than we think, PO.


 confusion...





M. LeRenard said:


> Yeah.  Number 1, bay-bee.


Was that intended to sound like Dick Vitale (assuming that furries are at least somewhat familiar with basketball)?


----------



## Calemeyr (May 28, 2013)

Because I'm short so I feel I must make up for it by having a dragon as a fursona. Wait...my fursona is anthropomorphic and is as short as me...DAMMIT


----------



## M_Coon (May 28, 2013)

Sorry I havent been replying a whole lot but I'e read everything and everyones reasons are really fun to learn about I'm glad so many relpied to this thank you all for that


----------



## M_Coon (May 28, 2013)

Torsion Beam said:


> You and me are more alike than we think, PO.



Oh really? I'm Intrigued  How so?



BigwiggingAround said:


> Foxes: 46%
> Wolves: 44%
> Everything Else: 10%
> ^verified with magic.



I completely agree with those numbers. I love foxes and wolves both but I wasn't going to and won't ever make an fursonas of them becouse they make up the majority of the fandom and I'm naturally repelled to the mainstream lol. However I am not saying it is a bad thing I have seen many lovely and origonal fursonas of these two they are just not for me


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 28, 2013)

PsychicOtter said:


> Interesting and slightly topical:
> http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/List_of_most_popular_phenotypes


And sergal ain't there. I feel like such a hipster right now.


----------



## Karabos (May 28, 2013)

I've always liked orcas. I didn't start liking sharks till recently but, both have became my favorite species hence the orca/shark. Couldn't decide on either one so why not just combine them?


----------



## Zabrina (May 28, 2013)

Damn those foxes.

If my fursona wasn't a wolf that squawks, I'd probably go for a cliche liger, a deer, or maybe a sandcat.


----------



## TreacleFox (May 29, 2013)

This is probably a better graph for the amount of fursona species:
http://vis.adjectivespecies.com/yearsspecies/


----------



## CatterHatter (May 29, 2013)

Many symbolic reasons along with the usual personality affiliations. I knew for a long time that I identified with felines the most. 
Des Lucin is a caracal cat and part dragon. 
Caracal
-survival in harsh climates
-leaping to great heights
-versatile
-graceful
-able to be noticed or go unnoticed at will
-fierce when necessary and for valid reason
-calm and lackadaisical
More general cat traits of:
-intelligent
-inquisitive
-loves to sleep
I also love its pattern and colors. 
Dragon
-strength of spirit
-intimidating presence when manifest
-collects things it thinks valuable
-likes to hide out in its own den
-can be angry when awoken
-benevolent (as opposed to some other dragons)
-honest
-wants to heal and help others

Catter... well, he's a grumpy and aggressive bobcat to highlight my less agreeable personality traits; most of which act in opposition to myself.
Bobcat
-aggressive
-strong in proportion to size
-picky
-likes competition
-stubbornly fierce
-also intelligent and versatile but applied in more selfish ways
-even plays aggressively
-takes delight in picking things apart whether it be being thorough in a task, solving a puzzle, or gauging others.


----------



## PsychicOtter (May 29, 2013)

TreacleFox said:


> This is probably a better graph for the amount of fursona species:
> http://vis.adjectivespecies.com/yearsspecies/


It looks like less new furries are picking wolves and foxes.  The Otter takeover has begun.


----------



## Dracologist84 (May 29, 2013)

What's odd.  To this day I still can't look in the mirror and say that I'm an animal.  I consider myself to be a "furry supporter", as I call it.  So I take it as my responsibility to be the guy who assists with dressing furs in fursuits, setting up furmeets, and trying to explain to other humans what furries are, and that they aren't "da devil".

If I had to pick an animal to be represented by I'd pick a jackal because I really like canines (growing up with them), but I'm absolutely not tame enough to be domestic, and jackal just appeals to me over wolfs and other canids.


----------



## Falaffel (May 29, 2013)

Falafels are good, waffles are good. Now falafel waffles? Amazing... also because I've had the name "Falaffel" long before I was told to make a 'fursona' by my friend. So i guess the reason would be me trolling my friend at first and then deciding that it was amazing idea afterwards.


----------



## bkatt500 (May 29, 2013)

I started with a cat, mixed some fox into it, then over a couple years threw features on it I liked and saw what stuck, until I ended up with what I have now.


----------



## benignBiotic (May 30, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Falafels are good, waffles are good. Now falafel waffles? Amazing... also because I've had the name "Falaffel" long before I was told to make a 'fursona' by my friend. So i guess the reason would be me trolling my friend at first and then deciding that it was amazing idea afterwards.


That is genius. You've won the fursona contest --er foodsona contest.


----------



## Seekrit (May 30, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> That is genius. You've won the fursona contest --er foodsona contest.



I take exception to this.


----------



## Falaffel (May 31, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> That is genius. You've won the fursona contest --er foodsona contest.



 I feel so important than I actually am! Ima put the trophy in my trophy case! Finally I don't have to stare at it knowing it's just as empty as me. :V (I like myself)


----------



## DairyProduct (Jun 1, 2013)

couldn't pick just one animal so i went with a classical chimera - goat, lion and snake. lions and goats are some of my favorite animals and snakes are ok so it fits


----------



## Marier Villarreal (Jun 1, 2013)

I chose a German Shepherd 'cause when I go to school, I feel like a lone German Shepherd. Rarely, I felt like a Collie but mostly German Shepherd.


----------



## cause the rat (Jun 1, 2013)

Physically I've been threw HELL and back. Have the scars to prove it. To me a rat is the embodiment of the ultimate survivor. And bad guys have more fun.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jun 2, 2013)

I live in a tree and can't move faster than three feet per minute so I figured sloth was probably the best fit for me.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 2, 2013)

I just liked the look of it.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 2, 2013)

I've always had foxes on the brain.


----------



## Riho (Jun 2, 2013)

I have a weird laugh.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jun 2, 2013)

Sergals are the master race, especially southern sergals.


----------



## pixie muledonkey (Jun 2, 2013)

Because in all the cartoons i ever watched, donkeys were always portrayed as creatures to be ridiculed. And then there's that scene in Shakespeare's "A Midsummer Night's Dream" where Bottom gets turned into a donkey furry by Titania. Since i've always been awkward, shy and kind of clumsy, i just really strongly identified with them (and I glommed on to the whole "turned into a furry by the Queen of the Faeries" thing for my backstory. Yes, i know it wasn't Titania who did it in the play). 

But there are parts of horses that i really like, too, and feel a weird kind of kinship with. So it made sense in my head. i'm sure it's all Freudian and stuff.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 2, 2013)

I decided to make a real fursona. A 'feral' Green cheeked conure. Birds are loyal, smart-ish, and usually sit on somebody's shoulder and inserts their two-cents. They also squawk. Squawk sounds like cawk.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Jun 3, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> I decided to make a real fursona. A 'feral' Green cheeked conure. Birds are loyal, smart-ish, and usually sit on somebodies shoulder and inserts their two-cents. They also squawk. Squawk sounds like cawk.


I'm disappointed that you didn't take the Otter route.


----------



## PheagleAdler (Jun 3, 2013)

I know the Eagles kind of gained a reputation for seemingly always losing, and having never won a Super Bowl (even though there are several other teams that haven't either) but they've been my favorite team since I was young. Partly because of my father's interests, the team's mascot, and location.

I guess I've always had a thing for birds as well. Cardinals were probably my favorite bird when I was young, but my favorite is now the bald eagle.

At any rate, I decided to get a TF commission in 2010 based on a shirt I purchased (a Liquid Blue Eagles t-shirt). I didn't really have a fursona until the following year, when I began to get more involved with the fandom.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 3, 2013)

PsychicOtter said:


> I'm disappointed that you didn't take the Otter route.



You guys will slowly corrupt eventually... I wanna be a rebel. ANARCHY!!


----------



## benignBiotic (Jun 4, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> You guys will slowly corrupt eventually... I wanna be a rebel. ANARCHY!!


But 'going otter' would be the ultimate conformity man. Falaffle is the true path.


----------



## EloeElwe (Jun 4, 2013)

Because a dragon is my guardian spirit. Otherwise I'd be a Coyote.


----------



## Vizza (Jun 4, 2013)

I started as a wolf, mainly because I was a wolfaboo in the 6th grade. I'm slowly transitioning to a house-cat however. I'm finding I share many more personality traits with a cat such as liking to lay out in the sun, sitting in high places and sleeping too much 

Plus, cats are damn sexy.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Jun 5, 2013)

Foxes are one of my favorite animals and I felt that it was a good fit. That and who can resist the cuteness of a fox.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 5, 2013)

I've always thought that I looked like a ram so i guess i went with. Besides, I don't see many sheep or rams.


----------



## dcdsharkattack03 (Jun 5, 2013)

I've got two totems, but the shark is what I connect with most. I love the ocean to such a great extent, I want my cremated remains to be sealed into a metal urn and placed at the bottom of the Marianas trench.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jun 6, 2013)

Being a wolf, which is the most common fursona in the fandom, I'll spare you the whole ultra-masculine alpha male wolf story and tell you that among all the Furries I wanted to be somebody different, and I mean that in every possible way.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 6, 2013)

Because I've always had a facination with bats.  I remember when I was a kid I cought a bat that was in my shed and I kept him in a cage for a couple days so he could recooperate from being stuck in the shed for days.  He ate crickets from my hand and drank water I have him using a turkey baster.  He was really nice amd never tried to bite me or fly away as if he knew I was helping him.  One night he got really chirpy and was moving around a lot so I felt he was feeling a lot bettee so I took him outside and he flew away good as new.  

As far as the wolf part goes that was recent because some people mistake my fursuit as a wolf.  Doesnt bother me and I don't correct em cuz I'm not an ass.  So the bat wolf was born and people now think that a bat/wolf hybrid is cool and can see it in my fursuit.  I'm happy with that.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 6, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> Being a wolf, which is the most common fursona in the fandom, I'll spare you the whole ultra-masculine alpha male wolf story and tell you that among all the Furries I wanted to be somebody different, and I mean that in every possible way.


You wanted to be different in every possible way and you chose the most common species?
sense no This makes.


----------



## freerider (Jun 8, 2013)

Because no one can tell me what to do.
So wolf.
Yeh.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jun 9, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> You wanted to be different in every possible way and you chose the most common species?
> sense no This makes.


Unless he's being sarcastic? I hope.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jun 9, 2013)

I originally chose a peacock because I wanted a challenge when I draw my fursona. (Beaks are hard, yo) But I also liked how elegant yet flamboyant the birds can be. And I like to think of myself as both. 

Also, the birds are associated with pride/vanity. One of my favorite sins and a symbol of confidence.


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 9, 2013)

pancakebeast said:


> Moths are pretty dang cool. I love bugs and moths have symbolism for me, definitely. I picked a sheep moth for the coloration, and since sheep moths have the name, I threw in some goaty-sheepy-ness as well.



From your username I was expecting some magnificent pancake beast, instead I got a moth. 

Gurl I am disappoint.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 9, 2013)

pancakebeast said:


> Moths are pretty dang cool. I love bugs and moths have symbolism for me, definitely. I picked a sheep moth for the coloration, and since sheep moths have the name, I threw in some goaty-sheepy-ness as well.


We coulda been breakfast buddies D:
<--- waffle


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 9, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> We coulda been breakfast buddies D:
> <--- waffle



And when I die you can char my remains to make toast.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 9, 2013)

secretfur said:


> And when I die you can char my remains to make toast.


Can I dress you in jelly? If so this sounds like the best breakfast trio.


----------



## Wrobel (Jun 9, 2013)

Started with a grey fox, moved on to a variety of weasels, and finally settled on an otter. Went with a seaotter because I felt like they just related to me more.
That and they're totally the least slutty of the family :V


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 9, 2013)

Wrobel said:


> Started with a grey fox, moved on to a variety of weasels, and finally settled on an otter. Went with a seaotter because I felt like they just related to me more.
> That and they're totally the least slutty of the family :V


But they're still sluts. :V


----------



## Wrobel (Jun 9, 2013)

Huh yeah, seems like throughout my soul searching through that entire spectrum of species I was unable to deny the slut inside. :V


----------



## TheGr8MC (Jun 11, 2013)

I was already a huge werewolf fanboy.  Add that to me being an anime geek who just loves all the hot anime werewolf guys and you've got your answer.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jun 11, 2013)

I picked a cat because cats are disgusting whores.


----------



## morose (Jun 11, 2013)

GatodeCafe said:


> I picked a cat because cats are disgusting whores.



I know right. Fuck all this "furry is just a hobby" stuff.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 11, 2013)

morose said:


> I know right. Fuck all this "furry is just a hobby" stuff.


Yeah. Fuck that noise. IM A WAFFLE IN A HUMAN BODY.
Seriously though... the amount of try hard that that flows around you stinking up the room. Take a shower bro.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Jun 11, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> But they're still sluts. :V


Lies.



Wrobel said:


> Huh yeah, seems like throughout my soul searching through that entire spectrum of species I was unable to deny the slut inside. :V


No, don't fall for his trap!  We are good and pure.


----------



## BouncyOtter (Jun 11, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> But they're still sluts. :V





PsychicOtter said:


> Lies.  No, don't fall for his trap!  We are good and pure.



Uh oh, here we go again. :V


----------



## Haydo_lab (Jun 11, 2013)

'Cause I eat a lot. And I grew up with labs.


----------



## Riho (Jun 11, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> But they're still sluts. :V





PsychicOtter said:


> No, don't fall for his trap!  We are good and pure.


You two shut it.


----------



## partypaws (Aug 20, 2013)

I've just always loved bugs since I was little. Moths are fluffy and are just cool. I chose a comet moth cause it has all my favorite colors but also simple. I'm a lot like a moth too I guess, I stay up all night, I love light up things, I love love love laser shows, I want to fly planes one day, and I'm cuddley I guess


----------



## Charrio (Aug 20, 2013)

I was at work and a friend said, You need to make a Fursona for yourself and I was like OK...
I drew up what i felt was me, A little Red Mouse. 
He's child like loving and cartoonish, I've always been very shy in person and kinda Mousey so A mouse fit well. 

Nelwin is kind of my Opposite, more outgoing.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 20, 2013)

My first sexual experience involved a potted plant at the Dentist.


----------



## benignBiotic (Aug 20, 2013)

First of all: love the avatar Pastry. 

Second, Sloths > anything (and everything).


----------



## Kai. (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm just another wolf. But to my credit, I actually know a bunch about wolves and decided their attributes fit my personality pretty well!

I'm loyal, family-oriented, love to hunt/search for things, love to travel and explore on foot, and I'll give anyone a chance. I won't allow them to take unfair advantage of me, though, and I actually do operate under a belief in a dominance-hierarchy system. Let people walk all over you, and they will.

Well, that and I'm also a big derp who likes to roll around in weird smells :V


----------



## Icky (Aug 21, 2013)

I am a bird inside. The choice was inevitable.

CAW


----------



## Inciatus (Aug 22, 2013)

God himself descended from the heavens and spake unto me to make a pony!

Not really, I did have a Welsh-mountain pony before using this mlp pony. We had horses for quite a while (until they all died) and I have been around them for most of my life so I suppose at some point I imagined what I would look like as one. There was never any reason to change it.


----------



## Tao (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm most like a rabbit. I also have a birthmark that's in the shape of a rabbit. That or a hawk and I don't like hawks. 

I thought about dragon or kitsune. But nahhhhh. I'm a rabbit. Strange, considering my tribal totem animals are the coyote and the raven.


----------



## shetira (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm a cheetah because I'm something of a big cat fanatic and the only adult big cat I've ever had the chance to cuddle was a cheetah.


----------



## Krispup (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm a husky/dalmatian, mostly because I grew up with a husky, and then a dalmatian. :3 Although, I've always felt like a doggy on the inside, even when I was little. Which is weird, but blah! 

My first real doggy was a husky/wolf mix that my mother bought from some guy in florida, I was like, 10 or 11 or something and he was adorable, I snuggled him during like, the totally most stressful time of my life, which was during a category like, ~3-4ish hurricane that blew through my neighborhood, we got to experience the eye and everything. All of our trees got knocked over and things, very scary experience. But he was all snuggly during it. ^///^

My second real doggy (a dalmatian) got in my possession in quite a strange way, my dad's ex-girlfriend in highschool had a son, and me and this son were really good friends. Since I was living in Arkansas at the time, (I was around.. 15?) the cool place to hang out was at a skating place. My friend's mother had just purchased a new mercedes, (which adds to the hilarity) and was driving me and her son to the skating place. Right before we left the neighborhood, I could see a very scrawny dog that looked like she hasn't eaten in weeks with a collar on outside of someone's house. I told her to pull the car over, and that it was an emergency, ran out of the car, grabbed the dog from the people's yard, ran back, shoved the dog in the backseat of this woman's new mercedes, and told her to take me to my Dad's house so I can feed her. XD Also, I named her Kitty. ^///^

<3~!


(xD Now that I read that, I probably shouldn't post on forums while I'm super duper tired. It's like I turn into Kris's Story Time or something. lol! ^////^)


----------



## kyfox (Aug 22, 2013)

I chose a lion. They are badass. >:3


----------



## SilentCoyote (Aug 22, 2013)

I actually started off as a Sonic OC. I only followed the style template though, I tried to make his fairly unique, even if it was a dumb design I stuck with it for a while. 

After some soul searching, I thought '...why not a coyote'. Simply put, I once was called 'Kyle E. Coyote' by a family member as a joke, my favourite warner bro's character was Wile E. Coyote, and it was unique enough that the fandom wasn't overly saturated with them, but not unique enough where i'd be one of the few.  I respect the Coyote, natural born survivors and freakishly smart. 

And so it was.


----------



## Mekali Kaga (Aug 22, 2013)

Mine originally started out to be a fox/wolf hybrid, but after realizing how common that is, I decided to make him into a cheetah. Whether or not he'll be a hybrid, I'm still debating on that.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm always making new characters, might as well be all of them.


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 22, 2013)

Why do people give a shit if their 'sona is common? 
If you like Fawkses or Woofs then be a damn Fawks or Woof. 
Cause, really, what would the fandom be without the two? 
Definitely not as slutty and we can't have that now can we?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 22, 2013)

Rabid fanboyism for literally as long as I can remember.


----------



## Mekali Kaga (Aug 22, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Why do people give a shit if their 'sona is common?
> If you like Fawkses or Woofs then be a damn Fawks or Woof.
> Cause, really, what would the fandom be without the two?
> Definitely not as slutty and we can't have that now can we?



Some people just choose to be unique; separate themselves from the rest of the crowd. If everyone and everything was the same, the fandom would probably become rather boring overtime.


----------



## Falaffel (Aug 22, 2013)

Aye... 
Special Snowflake syndrome. 
(no one tell him my sona is a waffle.)


----------



## Jabberwocky (Aug 22, 2013)

Bats are just really fucking cool.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Aug 22, 2013)

I just went with my favorite animal.


----------



## septango (Aug 23, 2013)

sphinx becuse its accociated with games and dark magic and mysterious stuff


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Aug 23, 2013)

Favorite pokemon. Anything else?


----------



## Lapin_Agile (Aug 24, 2013)

I don't think I really chose the rabbit.  Years and years ago before the fandom was a huge thing (like 2000) I starred in a macabre children's show playing a rabbit character.  That character became somewhat infamous among my friends at the time.  People said it fit me because I often expressed rabbit-like traits of excitability, being trusting, and jumping to conclusions (how we deduce what human traits are ascribed to which animals is another thought-experiment entirely).  But anyway, I've been a rabbit for well over a decade, I guess.


----------



## JethroLerrael (Aug 24, 2013)

Way back in the day, when I was in grade school I had been pulled out of school for being bullied to the point of suicide. When I got better, I began calling myself dark phoenix and it has stayed with me since. My warhammer 40k marine chapter is the dark phoenixes. When I decided to join the fandom, I was just a purebred wolf, and I felt that wasn't really me. I mean, I am very wolffish in many ways, solitary, courageous, you know, standard wolf. So I added he phoenix aspects, but fire based phoenixes are so bloody common and very few other elemental phoenixes exist, so I chose a geophoenix (earth)


----------



## benignBiotic (Aug 26, 2013)

Winter Skyhawk said:


> If everyone and everything was the same, the fandom would probably become rather boring overtime.


Image if a ton of furries simply chose dogs, wolves, or foxes :V. That would be so boring.

I chose sloths because they are simply the best.


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Aug 26, 2013)

I wanted something that combined my appreciation for cute things like bunnies and kittens, with my appreciation for monsters and mythical creatures. Although a proper Almiraj is yellow with a black horn, and more badass looking than cute.


----------



## mysticfyre (Aug 26, 2013)

I had a malamute as a pet quite a few years ago. She was the best pet I ever had, and I felt so connected to her.


----------



## Inpw (Aug 26, 2013)

I don't know. Maybe because of my unusual taste in anything egyptology offers and to think they're some of the first anthro's imagined by the human race.


----------



## Aulendra (Aug 26, 2013)

As a hopeless shifter I can't honestly say one thing has permanently directed a species to me for good. However I keep leaning back towards gryphons because I love mythological creatures and gryphons combine the cool aspects of being an avian with kitty fluff. :3 I like dragons because of the seemingly endless legends about them and the variety of ways they can be imagined. And the fire-breathing badass parts too, of course.


----------



## The young man in the cafe (Aug 26, 2013)

I choose a wolf because A. I like them B. ethnically speaking, my ancestors come from lands and peoples that, at some point or another held wolves in a special place spiritually or contributed to wolf mythology in some other way. Cherokee, Irish, Possibly Greek (maybe Arcadian Greek, if I'm lucky). Of course my lame English and French ancestors didn't share my love of wolves but they did give us Sir Marrock and the big bad wolf.  C. I find werewolf mythology is a perfect way to romanticize my bi-polar disorder


----------



## Punnchy (Aug 27, 2013)

It was the best fit for me out of the avatars available at the time inside of second life. I enjoyed what I saw and then improved upon it from the Avenity to the Kzk model.


----------



## DevDawgTact. (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, I've always thought that I was a wolf. Living in Alaska for the first few years of my life only fueled that belief. Now I'm in Louisiana, I've brought my howling, barking self to an Air Force base.


----------



## Pamuya-The-Blue (Sep 8, 2013)

I've always lived with cats and they effected my behavior. Big cats (mostly tigers) were always my favorite animals since I was old enough to recognize one on TV. I absolutely adore the water and I love swimming in lakes and such. ....And dark blue is my favorite color.


----------



## Raspberry (Sep 9, 2013)

It was a split second, spur of the moment decision. I think my thought was pretty much me figuring out an animal that fits my design. Pigs came to mind for a moment because I'm fat. The more I contemplated, the more I liked. I already have pig characters and pigs are my favorite animal so it was an easy go.

I changed my fursona from a pig to a boar when I looked up fursuits. Domesticated pigs are cute and cuddly, generic. Wild boars aren't something you see every day and I like the way they look.


----------



## LadyToorima (Sep 9, 2013)

It's the combination of my two favorite animals. I spent a lot of time considering too, so I'm happy with my outcome.


----------



## inuraichi (Sep 9, 2013)

Favourite colour is red and favourite animal is dog, so that was an easy pick! 
Though my favourite breed is boxer I want to have a pretty fursona, and well.. boxers are pretty as dogs but not attractive as females, plus to obtain such short fur and the challenging face... far too complex for me, so I decided to go for Papillon because of the pretty ears and cute face.


----------

